# recessive pied



## rain bleu storm (9 mo ago)

Can someone help me out here,
Hello everyone I'm new to the forum I have a new budgie, name is Zoe, Ive had Zoe for a couple of weeks. I don't know how old, probably fairly young. still has some head lines, but Im trying to figure out the gender, I believe it's a girl but unsure since this is my first recessive pied clear wing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Your budgie does appear to be female but the pictures you posted are not the best for determining gender as you used the flash.
Flash and direct sunlight wash out the color of the cere in photographs.
Pictures for determining gender should be clear, in-focus close-ups of the bird's cere taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## rain bleu storm (9 mo ago)

Thank you very much. I tried to upload more pictures but having difficulty I'll post better pictures shortly


----------

